
Google is getting rid of gendered pronouns - ck425
https://www.the-pool.com/news-views/opinion/2018/48/artificial-intelligence-gender-pronouns-daisy-buchanan
======
benj111
Its not clear to me from the article if google is purposely not suggesting
gendered pronouns, or it doesn't know what to suggest, and so doesn't.

Its interesting to think how gendering influences stereotypes etc though. I
suppose Orwell had come to realise this as evidenced by newspeak.

I'm trying to read through the back catalogue of
[http://www.filfre.net](http://www.filfre.net), it always jumps out when they
put 'she' rather than the more usual 'he'. Is that just that my internal
monologue is male? Is it that the male form is the default? (eg mankind) Is it
bad that the masculine is the default though? To avoid it, do we genderise
everything (actor/actress) or degenderise everything (postperson)? At what
point does that become newspeak?

Edit: Correct web address

